# Neely's Busy Week



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Mega (huge wouldn't cover it!) *CONGRATULATIONS* to Neely and you! :whoo:The photos are_ beautiful_, they radiate "WINNING TEAMWORK!" :adore: Belated :birthday: to you! What a gift Neely gave you!!resent: I so regard your humble manner, great sportsmanship and the true joy you take in working with your poodle! You are such an admirable winner in my eyes.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

You both look very happy with those beautiful rosettes on board! Congratulations. As always, a job well done.


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

Chagall's mom said:


> Mega (huge wouldn't cover it!) *CONGRATULATIONS* to Neely and you! :whoo:The photos are_ beautiful_, they radiate "WINNING TEAMWORK!" :adore: Belated :birthday: to you! What a gift Neely gave you!!resent: I so regard your humble manner, great sportsmanship and the true joy you take in working with your poodle! You are such an admirable winner in my eyes.


Oh, spare my blushes!  I was starting to feel like I was hogging the forum with all his news, but he does seem to be on a roll!

We're headed to a UKC Poodle Specialty at the end of the month, combined with an all-breed show and rally trials. We'll be very busy, but it's a good chance to see if we can pick up some legs toward a UKC Grand Champion title. We have 2 legs and need 3 more. A friend who is also a UKC breed judge thinks he's really blossomed in the last year. He certainly has potential--his litter-mate sister was UKC's #1 poodle (by points) for 2014.

And thanks, Catherine (lily cd re) for your kind words, too! You're someone who's been there and is showing me the way.

Marguerite


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

You wrote earlier that you had a busy schedule ahead... Collecting ribbons!!!! Huge congratulations to you and Neely. Cannot imagine a better birthday. Wonderful news


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Congratulations again! You and Neely are on fire!!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Congratulations and happy belated birthday !


----------

